# Calibration Questions



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

I assume I'm not supposed to respond to the sticky thread directly... so I'm putting this here instead...
I've recently read the Grayscale guide, thanks very much, I've been looking for much of this for some time... one of the great things about that guide is the link to the HCFR software... I just knew someone must've put an affordable version together, I just couldn't find it on my own... 

I (or more correctly, I, my friends, and family) have a number of displays in different systems that all want to get calibrated or at least looked at (for some probably don't have the necessary adjustments)... this leads to a bunch of questions:

1: One friend has an HDTV (CRT RePro) but has no BD or HDDVD player... the AVS link for the color test patterns says it's coded for BD or HDDVD... where can I get the window color pattern files coded for SD DVD? If it's an HDTV, does it's primary color points automatically get calibrated to the HD standards? Even if he's exclusively (for now) using SD content? Or would you use the SD primary points for any input that's going to receive SD content? GetGray says it's patterns are not for use with CRT... does that apply to CRT RePro? Any idea why?

2: Another simply has a SD CRT, but wants to at least measure the primary points... where can I get the window patterns for the SD format?

3: The HCFR site says there's an NTSC version of a test disc coming soon... is anyone familiar enough with the authors to know when this might be available? If it'll have SD, or HD?

Sorry if some of these questions don't perfectly make sense...


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

You could just buy Avia or DVE. They have them on there IIRC. Another option is the Get Gray DVD. These all cost $25 or so. There's also some free test patterns available here.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

I have DVE already... the guide Kal provided below talks about their patterns not being proper... Get Gray says their patterns aren't good for CRT... the only free patterns I can find are the AVS ones that are coded for BD/HD, or PAL...


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Specifically, the guide says it's better to use windowed patterns, as opposed to the full screen fields on DVE, I cannot find any info on Avia as to whether the color patterns are full screen or windowed... anyone?


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

OK... I looked at the link you sent... leave it to a ham to give some useful stuff...;-)
Forgive my naivety... but I notice the color windows are all listed as being 1920x1080, certainly not readable by an SD DVD?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry I haven't gotten back to you on this Greg! I believe DVE does have the windowed images you're looking for. Did you look through the menu system for them? It's kind of cumbersome to get around in, which is why I don't use it that often anymore. But I believe they are there. :scratchhead: I'll double check when I get home later.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi Mech... no prob on the delay... 
I believe DVE has windows for grayscale, but only full screen shots, not windows, for pri/sec...
I'll have to make the time to look again...


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

You're right Greg. It's all full screen. Even the gray scales. :rubeyes:


----------

